# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Chwilowa utrata wzroku w jednym oku :/

## Sabre

Witam serdecznie około 8 miesięcy temu zaczęło zdarzać mi się utracenie wzroku w jednym oku na może 20 sekund ale nie tak nagle tylko stopniowo taka jak by biało mglisto na początku a potem coraz bardziej aż tylko biało przed okiem było. 

Ale zdarzało mi się to może raz na dwa tygodnie (7 miesięcy temu) no i przez te 7 miesięcy miałem spokój nic się nie działo aż do dzisiaj obudziłem się nad ranem około 5 i zdarzyło mi się to kolejny raz po tej długiej przerwie. 

Występuje to w lewym oku nie wiem czy to może mieć związek z torbielem pajęczynówki w głowie także po lewej stronie z tyłu.

Czy to może być niebezpieczne dla mojego oka? i chciał bym się zapytać co robić ? mam udać się do okulisty czy to może mieć inne podłoże?

Bardzo się boję by coś nie stało się z moim wzrokiem.

----------


## Krzysztof

Opisana sytuacja to tzw. amaurosis fugax, czyli zaniewidzenie jednooczne. Najlepiej wybrać się do okulisty w celu poszukiwania podłoża lub skonsultować się z leczącym neurologiem. Może być wywołane chorobą oczu, np. chwilowym wzrostem ciśnienia wewnątrzgałkowego w jaskrze, którkowzrocznością, zespołem suchego oka, zapaleniom; a także mieć przyczynę neurologiczną - być wywołane migreną, zapaleniem nerwu wzrokowego, stwardnieniem rozsianym, miażdżycą oraz zmianom wewnątrzczaszkowym, w tym torbielą pajęczynówki. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sabre

stwardnieniem rozsiane raczej nie bo miałem wykonywany 2x rezonans więc nic nie wykryli. A się bardzo zmartwiłem :/ grozi to utracie wzroku  :Frown: ?

A to może być związane z torbielem jeżeli wynik z badania jest taki:

*W tylnym dole czaszki pośrodkowo między półkulami móżdżku obecna przestrzeń płynowa odpowiadająca torbieli pajęczynówki o wymiarach 52x24x32mm*

----------


## Krzysztof

W takim wypadku najprawdopodobniej zaniewidzenia związane są z obecności torbieli pajęczynówki. Torbiele takie wprawdzie nie są groźne, jednak ta, którą Pan posiada ma duże rozmiary, w związku z czym może doprowadzać do zwiększenia ciśnienia śródczaszkowego i objawów z tym związanych. Najlepiej byłoby zgłosić problemy ze wzrokiem neurologowi leczącemu lub neurochirurgowi który zadecyduje o odpowiednim postępowaniu. Pozdrawiam

----------


## SklepOptilus_pl

Tutaj chyba nikt nie doradzi nic innego jak tylko badania oraz wizytę u specjalisty,tak jak pisze Mój Przedmówca. Daj znać za jakiś czas czy udało się coś ustalić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzis wlasnie wrocilam od okulisty i jedna z przyczyn wizyty byla utrata wzroku mojej corki na pare sekun w lewym oku, powtorzylo sie to trzy razy w ciagu 2 miesiecy. Lekarz wyslal nas na echo serca i badanie aorty itp. jednym slowem do kardiologa. Moze i Ty powinnas zbadac zyly i serce.

----------


## Optilux_pl

Potwierdzam,plus warto udać się do neurologa na badania kontrolne,aby mieć pewność,że wszystko jest w porządku.  Często przyczyną takiego stanu rzeczy jest nagły wzrost ciśnienia,spotkałem się z tym już wielokrotnie.

----------


## MalTur

Jeśli miałaś robione badania i nic na nich nie wyszło to na 99% jest to migrena. Leczyć ją można poprzez unikanie różnych potraw, które mogę być "wywoływaczami" migreny. Spróbuj poczytać o niej więcej bo u każdego potrafi ujawnić się inaczej. Na fb jest też bardzo przyjemna strona- Migrena z głowy. To z niej dowiedziałam się o mojej chorobie i wdrożyłam odpowiednie leczenie.

----------

